
A mile or two off Yarmouth (2012) - valeg
https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/entries/512cde83-3afb-3048-9ece-dba774b10f89
======
chrisweekly
A weird, semi-random, yet improbably worthwhile essay (by the creator of The
Living Dead) on the impact of people's tendency to substitute simplifying
stories for more complex underlying reality. Interesting take on the
intersection of cosmology (astrophysics), obscure films and television,
macroeconomics, geopolitics and cultural psychology.

------
tompccs
I enjoyed that, but the physics content is badly wrong, which leads me to
doubt the historical accuracy of the rest of it.

Still, even if not factually correct it was an interesting essay. A post-
modern version of pg's essay on Refragmentation.

